

Hacker News I Need Feedback - hoffmabc
http://test.themovietracker.com

======
vyrotek
So is it essentially an movie-news RSS feed aggregator? I had to click a bunch
of links to figure out what your site did. Once I noticed that all the link I
liked were pointing to other sources I started to think I had it figured out.

Right away, I had no motivation or reason to sign up. Still haven't. Why do I
need to sign up?

I actually just now clicked the about-us link and now have just a little bit
better idea of what you're trying to provide. If the site is about movie
recommendations then what you're providing on the front page doesn't help
convince me to sign up.

Edit - Sorry if it looked like I completely missed the site's purpose. I was
writing this as I was exploring and somehow managed to only click on all the
RSS feeds. While this may have been just me being dumb, I imagine others could
think the same thing and never find the actual movie review portion of your
site.

------
nfnaaron
I can't really tell what it does just by glancing at it.

The name implies that you track movies somehow, don't know what that means.
"About" says you recommend movies. That's not the same as tracking movies, but
maybe you recommend them by tracking them. I'll try to log in and see.

Tried logging in with facebook connect, it just brought me to another login
page. So I created an account. I liked the are you human thing.

I did NOT like being confronted with an upgrade to premium proposition as the
very first thing I saw after logging in the first time. Presumptuous. Let me
use the thing at least once, so I can find out what it does, much less do I
want to pay for it.

I added one movie. When the popup disappeared, my dashboard still said I
haven't added any movies yet. Disconcerting. Had to click Movie Log and come
back to Dashboard before my newly added movie showed.

What's that box with the string of blue pearls at the top of the dashboard?

I clicked Recommendations, and based on one movie entered I got
recommendations. I think it's fair that the recommendations appear random,
since I only entered one movie, but you do mention "secret sauce" as part of
your methods. Based on your recommendations I think your secret sauce is a
RNG; I entered Casablanca and you recommended Forrest Gump, Vertigo and
Watchmen, among others.

That sideways Facebook thing over on the right is irritating, it covers up
your Secret Sauce speech and I have to scroll the page around to move it away
from the FB tab.

Signed out.

Clicked Sign In Using Facebook at the very top of the front page, and got ...
a giant pixelated blowup of the Despicable Me picture that you feature on the
front page, at this url:

<http://test.themovietracker.com/iphone#home>

None of the links do anything useful (because I'm not an iphone?).

Clicked Sign Out and I get a blank page and no page ever loads.

Back button to front page.

Clicked Sign In top right, and just for fun clicked the fconnect button in the
popup. Same result as above, some kind of iphone-centric page.

Filled in my email and password, clicked Go Inside and got a blank page at
this url:

<http://test.themovietracker.com/process_ajax_login>

Clicked on Create a New Account, and instead of creating a new account I
filled in my email/passwd. Clicked Go Inside and was informed of bad login
credentials. Tried again, and got the iphone page.

Went back to the create account page and tried logging in again. iphone. So I
can't get in anymore.

~~~
hoffmabc
Wow! Thanks for the great feedback. I am sorry for the Facebook Connect issue,
I'm in parallel working on a mobile version and the authentication kinks need
to get worked out. I appreciate all the time you spent into doing what you did
and writing it out. I was beginning to think I wouldn't get any feedback.

I will definitely be changing some of this stuff as you pointed out some
things I didn't think of such as the membership options being presumptuous. I
agree.

------
hoffmabc
I need feedback. I have been putting together this web site and I have not
been successful in getting much feedback. Please help. I am looking for
feedback in any area. Usability, UI, features, functionality, etc. Please
help!

Keep in mind, work in progress!!!

